# Sunday Show Odds an Ends



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is a new thread to show off the odd extras that you might have added to your rides such as a oddity that is not usually put on a bike or how you might have mounted something in a odd way to your bike . The tinkerer in all of us. The 6 day thought of how am I gonna do it and on the 7th day it was created.(just got religious) that was odd. Lets see what we all can get out of this and give others an ideal how to do it too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2015)

I think this is pretty much covered in the Sunday Show and Tell thread every week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is normally just a reflector. I installed a red led bulb, some wires under the fender, and a battery pack with switch under the rack, and now have a nifty tail light. All hidden from view. 1953 JC Higgins Color Flow.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)

See ya next Sunday


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> This is normally just a reflector. I installed a red led bulb, some wires under the fender, and a battery pack with switch under the rack, and now have a nifty tail light. All hidden from view. 1953 JC Higgins Color Flow.




That's a cool idea,looks like it works great too.Maybe I'll get to see it this summer.We ride to Penny Black often....OOOPS,Thats Rochester.We ride to Main Street Tavern and Youngers too


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 8, 2015)

I live on Main Street in Romeo. Youngers, etc is a block away. Hope to see you!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Yo Freqman1 THIS IS NOT THE SAME. That thread is the stuff you bought, things that you found or purchased. My thread shows the oddities, that you have done to your ride. Please read the thread in it's context...... again. It seems a little disheartening you try to communicate to people and no matter what you have, some have to just pick everything apart to the point that it becomes disturbing. Case in point.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2015)

My own thread posted to my own thread started. Here's a Make-A-Lite that I got at the Howe's show last year for a dollar converted it with to an LED with 2 1.5 volt camera batteries and a LED micro driver. Micro switch on the bottom of light housing operates all, it will run for 8 hrs. before batteries go dead. License plate I got from craigslist fabricated my own bracket and attached the plate with 1/4 wide tin strips wrapping them around the plate and bracket.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2015)

*My 1917 Flying Merkel fitted with handlebars made of an antique-Closon tricycle ass-end ..
(the front-end being quite damaged).  Ends were pulled apart slightly .. so as not to be 
exactly ninety-degrees bent from cross-piece.

Also used a hand-manufactured ''stooler'' seat stem to get extreme lowness in the
saddle-height.  Got the ''stooler'' from Ivo.*


.............  patric















==================
==================


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 8, 2015)

This isn't really odd but a nice way to mount your license plate


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 8, 2015)

This new threat is a good idea for ingenuity!


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 8, 2015)

*When your ride is displayed using a pair of stands that have been ''leaned-on'' this way .....
the stands almost fade-away .......... *

Hell-yes ...  I bought nearly-all of my stands from Scott Mc ...... 


...... patric






spacer






=================
=================


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 15, 2015)

*Designer Axles*

Here's one for all a friend of mine is in the pharmaceutical business had some of these stainless knobs that were for trash so he brought them to me to see if I wanted to do something on my bikes. Drilled them out to 3/8 and drill in the side a 6/32 set screw to secure them look pretty cool.


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2015)

Wood rack & tank on this ole Colson.


----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2015)

*Reflector*

All this snow is making some of us in the northeast a little delirious, hope I have the right day. Picked this up at Michael's ( a chain art store common to our area ) for two bucks. It'll do till something better comes along.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 22, 2015)

That's so cool considering it's hard to think with our brains frozen in all this snow an cold.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's a little something to start the day brass 1" tag and the ole letters and numbers stamps.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 12, 2015)

Modified a Elgin sprocket to dress up my ole' girls bike  

  Looks a lot better now


----------

